# What is a Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Red?



## Keith

Buff Island Red?

Red Orpington?


----------



## hockeychick

Do you have a picture? I would love to see!!!


----------



## cogburn

It depends.. Which one is the rooster? A red rooster will trump most other colors, especially a buff, if the question is just hypothetical... I would say try it and find out, but more than likely you would get a hybrid star/sex link, comet... Etc.


----------



## piglett

you get a sunrise orpington when you mix the 2


----------



## piglett

here ya go this is a sunrise orpington








the girl behind her in a buff orpington


----------



## hockeychick

awww...she's very pretty. And I like the name Sunrise Orpington!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

.....i'm guessing a "mutt"!!!


----------



## Energyvet

She's pretty, and she looks like she knows she's special. And I like the name too! Maybe start your own breed like the buckeye lady did. Designer chickens, oh no! Lol


----------

